# Seeking roleplay with vore and sexual elements



## Omegafiresoul (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm looking for a roleplay partner for an undetermined amount of time for scenes involving Chara Dreemurr. Preferably female, Futanari is fine too. scenes can be discussed if interest is taken. Anal, oral, cock, and unbirth are acceptable, cruel and violent intentions are welcomed into the rp scenario.


----------

